

In Chrome 36, you can no longer disable the notification icon in the menu bar - rootinier
http://www.reizbombardement.de/archives/in-chrome-36-you-can-no-longer-disable-the-notification-icon-in-the-menu-bar-os-x

======
ulms
I'm confused about why this feature continues to ship enabled by default.
AFAICT the de facto standard is to have users opt-in to menu bar icons unless
the app is only a helper or intended to be used solely from the menu bar - at
the very least, remembering whether it was enabled/disabled in flags between
builds/updates would be acceptable, IMO.

------
piezosomatic
The flag has been removed but you can hide the icon by using an entry in the
Chrome menu.

~~~
maxharris
I think I was able to turn it off this way, but I had to restart my browser to
get rid of it.

The icon should definitely be off by default.

------
ahassan
Since Chrome forked WebKit, it's been going downhill. For the past little
while, with each new version of Chrome, I notice more annoyances and bugs. I
recently switched back to Safari as well, and while it's not perfect, it's
better than Chrome IMO.

------
McDiesel
I'm confused... I've been using chrome for what seems like forever... I'm on
35 now... always OSX. Never have I seen a menu bar icon for chrome... I
certainly dont have one right now and I've never disabled it...

~~~
McDiesel
Given the flag is references Notification Center, though... and I do get
chrome notifications there... I would assume maybe if you're on an older
version of OSX that chrome does this, with the lack of the notification
center?

~~~
hidamon
No, I'm on chrome 35 on mavericks and see it. I've seen it for a long time now
actually. You don't have this?

[http://i.imgur.com/6pFdIMG.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/6pFdIMG.jpg)

~~~
McDiesel
Nope. And im on a 100% fresh Mavericks install with Chrome installed yesterday
and don't see it. (New job, new macbook)

------
thrillgore
Chrome is quickly starting to become a bullshit Google product with no real
value, not even as a web browser.

